# Removing wax from a dining table?



## FMG (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey all,
Good to be back! Its been a while since I have been on here or even in the shop for that matter. I have a project and need a little help and or advice trying to remove wax and build up from our dining room table. I would like to attempt not to harm the original finish. If I am successful in doing so, what should I use to reseal the top? If I do wreck the old finish though what would be a good finish to use? The original finish looks similar to Minwax Early American, if I had to guess. It is a dull satin finish. I do have to match the color to our hutch and that could be a problem.

Thanks in advance everybody,
Rick


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Give it a vigorous wash and scrub with naptha and gray nylon pad, followed by cleaning up with toweling. A couple iterations would be a good idea. Renew the finish by wiping on a naptha thinned oil poly: wipe on a coat, let it sit a bit, then wipe off. One coat a day for three days should do the job.

Clint


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Murphy's oil soap will cut thru the build up, followed by the solvent of choice.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to say scraper plane and card scraper. Like Cr1 mentions, I bed there's gunk impregnated into the surface.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with Clint


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Jackhammer.

;-)

I have to think Clint's approach is low risk, but if the naptha does affect the underlying color, as CR1 suggests, a total refinish would be in order. If it's really minwax-type (mainstream) color, shouldn't be a huge deal getting it to stay in line with your hutch. But you 'knew the job was dangerous when you took it!' Good luck!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had success with the 'Clint" method but I used mineral spirits rather than naptha ('cause that's what I had). Didn't damage the underlying finish at all. I didn't really bear dowm on the gray Scotch pad when I cleaned the table top as I was afraid I'd go through the finish.


----------



## FMG (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Clint I got some Naptha and was able to get through a layer but some of the original finish was in bad shape and the previous owner (In-laws) tried to cover it with a healthy coat of wax. Bertha I did end up breaking out a card scraper and went at it. It was my first time using one and I loved it. What a simple and great tool, less mess and no smell either. I sanded down one of the legs and applied some minwax early american and it is just about dead on. 
- A1 Jim I'm glad to see your still on here.
Thanks again everyone,
Rick


----------

